# Ricketts, Caulfield Cup Day



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I needed to get back on the horse that spooked me last weekend, so a leisurely mooch about Ricketts was on the cards. After all, it was a day to celebrate the horsies getting about Caulfield. With SW winds of 15 to 20 knots, IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d rather foolishly chosen to return by entering a bloody steeplechase thoughÃ¢â‚¬Â¦intelligence not being my forte. Anyways, I gathered myself up and paddled aboutÃ¢â‚¬Â¦only working the one Thunderstick behind to avoid tangles. A small puffer came aboard, croaked like a frog and stank up my deckÃ¢â‚¬Â¦.back in the water Gollum. More time and watery hurdles passed, and then a flock of seagulls (possibly circa 1980) started working so I pushed towards em. Zip Zip, about 50m from em my reel said helloÃ¢â‚¬Â¦and produced a nice little salmon of 35cm. I thought he was bigger because heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d also brought along some seaweedÃ¢â‚¬Â¦but for me a salmon, is a salmon, is a salmon!! I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t pick em up much, so Happy Days in a cockney accent. By the time IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d played and netted him though, I Ã¢â‚¬Ëœd been blown off the school and couldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t find em again. Not to worry as IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d also realised I hadnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t remembered to get that parking ticket. I went back on the dry to invest $7, have a pee and see if Team Squid had shown. They hadnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t as yet, but neither had the parking inspector who was also apparently off inspecting Tarpons. Geez, a salmon, no ticket, and no bloody sharksÃ¢â‚¬Â¦.my luck was in!! I went back on the water for some more trolling up and down hills, although they were easing off slightly. I mooched to the north towards some boats for a bit, and hooked into braid thief who peeled me out every time I went to give her some hurt. She eventually gave me the last of her initial run and I started to reel her inÃ¢â‚¬Â¦kind of in a battle against the fish and the windy chop putting me into the marine park. The clock ticked on her Ã¢â‚¬Â¦I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want to end up netting her inside the park just in case that inspector was sitting there on a TarponÃ¢â‚¬Â¦.and I just managed to hoik her aboard about 20m out. Yippee baby, a 56cm PB, up a coupla notches up. I did the photo shoot, and then searched for some more without joy so went back to my car to be met by Team Squid. TheyÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d decided not to venture out, and I praise that decision. While the FishÃ¢â‚¬ËœNÃ¢â‚¬â„¢Dive is a fine craft her wide child bearing hips would have been seriously challenged in the conditions. I think it was the great philosopher Ã¢â‚¬Å"Dirt HarryÃ¢â‚¬


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

Great report PoddyMullet! Ricketts Point seems to be fairly reliable for snapper judging by the last few weeks reports.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Very nice snapper Poddy. Congrats on the PB and an entertaining report


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Great job Rob.
Salmon curse broken I'd say  
And what a red! Excellent stuff.
As usual, a top report too


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done Poddy. You seem to shine in trying conditions.

Damn, I have got to find another Thunderstick.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

good read poddy and a thumper snapper to boot! well done, and may the next ride be even better.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

top report poddy, always entertaining & well written. Congrats on the PB


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

mmm niiice


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Very Nice Poddy,, Congrats.. That's an awesome Snapper (very clean and colourful looking fish). Would of been a great fight in thoses conditions.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice report & nice Snapper 

Well done...


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Poddy,

Fine effort. Unless the Mornington guys did well I think that the Saturday team (you!) may have won the weekend darby. See my separate report.


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Great effort Poddy, ***** and an your PB snapper in nasty conditions. Thats a great fish, especially in the conditions and with the marine park approaching  ! Well deserved


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Top story and fish, Poddy. Looks like a nice meal there.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the comments gents, appreciated.

Tom, from memory you're ex Melb(?) so probably aware of the new run of fish that come through this time of year...even if ya not I guess you've seen the Vic's go into a snapper frenzy each spring. Ricketts gives us a crack at em, and maybe some stay there after enjoying Occy's hospitality. It's also probably a great time to hit some of the lakes and estuaries for other stuff while everyone's looking pink and red. 

Kevin, part of a very well oiled Sat machine, HobieVic, Squidder and Squidette in there aswell (maybe others?)...it'll be a tight squeeze either way I'm thinking. 5pm tommorrow will reveal all :wink:

Troppo, she went to the in laws mate...they're landlocked and have had it a bit rough. Brownie points, brownie points...I'm thinking I just earned some


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice work Poddy. Go to war with the elements, deny a parking inspector, bag a nice ***** and pinkie, keep all your braid. Its like christmas.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

PoddyMullet said:


> Troppo, she went to the in laws mate...they're landlocked and have had it a bit rough. Brownie points, brownie points...I'm thinking I just earned some


With fresh fish like that, I reckon it'd be worth a good handful of points. Well done!


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

You're a champion Poddy, you bagged a nice fish and broke the curse :shock: :shock: :shock: well done mate.
Yes 20 knot wind aren't all that nice at all in a Espri on the bay let alone the fish and dive. Wise choice Jason to examine your next ride :wink:

Milt,


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice work Poddy... I'm jealous of that snapper. You might just have to accompany me and Hobie Vic to my 'secret' salmon grounds soon. I guarantee you'll catch some really nice sambos that'll put a smile on your face.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Maybe next weekend :arrow: ????? 5/11 see what we can work out :lol:

Be in touch soon.

Milt,


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbtFRvwAABjXgAASYIEApVwAP2/eICAAkg1E9NEaPUZGmgGINTymknlMaQ0egGSECAQbOpK71uX4UuNt1YsOixZ/sRREgZZOfNEiO40i3GKDswqvvhME7G0r3iArTvJ3RwFcVOgZVyE8ocGwUOFqVfLJAgjOptDDm5RHovNeDWgOEdlLdYkMSL8XckU4UJC7RUb8


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

Milt, next weekend could be a goer. Pretty sure I don't have anything else on


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

That's a bloody kind offer 5/11, and one I'd like to take ya up on. I've got a bit on me plate over the next coupla weeks though, and can't do a Port Phillip or Westernport run until the Sunday in two weeks time (although should get a coupla west coast moments). I looked at the calendar...and that makes it a spooky Sunday 5/11. I'm not sure if that works for ya as a second wave at em....but it'll give us some time to come up with some one liners.

ie the first fish ya nail: "looks like it's your day 5th"
the 2 bucks ya find in the sand "looks like it's your day 5th"
you getting the best park "looks like it's your day 5th"

Yep, we may need to come up with some more...or I may just get whacked on the nose :wink:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Enjoyed the reading of your exploits in the breezy conditions mate and a great effort :wink:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Here's something else a little spooky Poddy, on the 5th of the 11th my ass will be plonked down at Apollo Bay. If you want to attack some salmon behind the breakers of wild dog beach shoot me an email son   

All welcome of course, 5th/11 next weekend could work well indeed. The spot we intend on fishing would it be suitable grounds to take a beginner???

Milt,


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great fish Poddy. I've got some more pics of you with your fish on the beach, I'll post em once I figure out how to extract them from Michelle's camera. When we saw the whitecaps, then scanned the horizon and spotted Poddy's craft rolling over the crests, we knew the conditions were not for us. Hopefully next time :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

Milt, this spot probably isn't a great spot for kayak newby for a couple of reasons. One being that it's a fair distance to reach it and the other being that the current flows pretty quick through there during certain stages of the tide. One has to be reasonably fit to make the most of it - it's not the kind of place you can just reach and then chuck out a line and relax. All that said, I did take a newby mate of mine there on his very first kayak outing, and he was fine - but he was using a Hobie. I reckon it'd be tougher with just a paddle. If one is confident in travelling a reasonable distance and then putting in some work once there, the rewards are awesome.

It is, however, very user friendly as far as catching them goes, so very friendly for a fishing newb. Simply chuck a lure out behind you and paddle/peddle through the hot zone - hooks up are automatic, and plentiful. I'm keen to head out this weekend if you are - just PM me or give us a ring and we'll line it up.

Poddy, 5/11 suits me to a tee (if not for any other reason, it's namesake) and with any luck it'll suit HV as well. He can't make it this weekend due to the 4WD show (where he'll be pimping Hobie's latest rides) but he is keen.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

thats a good looking Snapper there poddy, well done mate 4 braving the wild winds ... 8)


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

5thofNovember said:


> Simply chuck a lure out behind you and paddle/peddle through the hot zone - hooks up are automatic, and plentiful.


That sounds good to me. I'm up for a trip on either day next weekend.  Are the Salmon fussy about the type of lure ie metal vs minnow

Regards
Grant


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Some more photos of Poddy and his great catch from last weekend. Squidette and I decided not to paddle in the choppy conditions, but we hung around for Poddy to paddle back in. I'm glad we did - check out the joy on the great man's face - a PB snapper and curse breaker salmon in the same trip! 

I think he was also smiling because he foiled the windsurfers attempt to use him as a launch pad :lol:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Another pic.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hahaha I can just see it now poddy playing puppet show with his fish :shock:  :shock:

Well done lads.

Milt,


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Hoit, I truly doubt those salmon would be too fussy but I've only bothered with SPs myself.


----------

